# Custom Vostok Neptune



## gigfy (Jul 3, 2007)

Hello All,

Here is my custom made Vostok Neptune. I tracked down the person that sourced the watches and was told this story. I think it is a cool watch and has been in my collection for the longest amount of time. Although I don't wear it as often as I used to. The bracelet is not exactly my cup of tea but is nice and hefty.



> First, Lav is Serbo-Croation for lion. The lion rampant on the royal blue
> 
> (lapis blue actually) field is a Slavic crest. The watch designer served
> 
> ...
















































cheers,

gigfy


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Paulb (Nov 28, 2009)

its a very unusual watch but very nice.


----------



## Vieira (Feb 15, 2010)

Very nice... The thing with the Vostoks is that many times I find the bracelet not wide enough to the case size, making them look unbalanced... not with this one!


----------



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

looks nice


----------



## ibaranenko (Apr 10, 2010)

Looks good! :to_become_senile:


----------

